# McTraitor at it again



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headlines Drudge: McCain to introduce new bill that omits wall funding... https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-immigr ... 1517785320

So McCain and a Democrat introduce a bill together. I see this as petty get even and McCain is doing this to spite Trump. He cares more about damaging Trump than protecting America. I think for this he looses his hero status for many of us. When petty revenge overrides national security the guy should be gone. Something messed with this guys brain long before the cancer. Is he so foolish he thinks the American conservatives don't know what his real goal is?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

What's new, Bruce? EVERYONE knows McCAIN is a non hero, a loser, unamerican, unpatriotic turncoat! After all, our President said this and he is NEVER wrong! McCain was so stupid he didn't even follow the "If you've got the dough you don't have to go"thing during Vietnam! I still remember those horrible stupid war protesters chanting this on every nightly news, but at the time I was so stupid I couldn't believe that you could pull strings like that and get out of that awful Vietnam boondoggle! Couldn't think a country that was respected like the US would ever allow something like that!! I disbelieved it at first but In restrospect I was stupid like that Unpatriotic coward McCain!
Heck I even heard a rumor that after he was shot down and spent a year or two in the Hanoi Hilton being badly wounded, beaten daily, that he refused to be released, instead choosing to stay with his men! Only Cowards do stupid things like,that. Our President should have pointed this out when he was educating everyone about how to be a "hero!" It takes real bravery to develop "bone spurs" which magically go away once the war was over! I was donating some money to a homeless wounded Vietnam Vet yesterday in front of the local Wal Mart, one leg missing and an obvious old head injury! I should have taken the time to tell him he was an unpatriotic coward, too! Nice guy, bent my ear for a half hour in the shade, him and his dog! Bought a bag of dog food for his unpatriotic dog, too! GGGRRR!!! Should have let the damned thing starve, maybe.....
But as usual you are correct, Bruce, and I've once again learned something! We part time 50% trying to be open minded Libtards are kind of slow......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When the liberal kids were calling Viet Nam vets child murderers while I was in college I always stuck up for the vets. I was always against Jane Fonda who actually is a turncoat. I don't disrespect McCain for his Viet Nam service I disrespect him for the backstabbing he does to his fellow conservatives. I think he pretends to be conservative.

I think McCain has a huge ego and that's why he hates Trump. He hates him because Trump sort of quoted George Patton who said:


> "No poor bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making other bastards die for their country." - George Patton


http://www.great-quotes.com/quotes/author/George/Patton

Patton was a hero too. Today the political correct would hang Patton but fall all over McCain. McCain is willing to endanger the security of this nation because he is so angry at Trump. That's an ego destroying integrity.

I have a question for you HH. Over on another site they have an ignore button. I am using that so I don't have to read all of gst's bs. However I can tell by other people's post he is telling them again that I am liberal. What do you think? Do I come off as to liberal?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is something all of these elected officials need to think about.

Trump has point blankly stated he will not sign a bill unless it has funding for a wall in it. So why write a bill with out that?

I am just saying that they should have the funding in it.... then work from there.

With that said... Do I agree with funding a wall.... nope! I would rather see economic sanctions and stuff like that to put up a "wall" that way. Because other civilizations have tried to put up a physical wall..... look how they turned out... :eyeroll: So why fund something when it wont work... IMHO.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like the idea of a wall. I think claymores would be more effective. The thing is we would be taking no action. If they come across the consequences are of their own doing. Ok I can dream right? Won't happen and I wouldn't do it. I would back up the wall with snipers. Guy in the lead is the coyote. Shoot him when he goes 100 yards beyond the wall. Big bundles of drugs, drop them all. Time to get serious about stopping the drugs that destroy people and families. Don't get shot a year in a work camp. Carrying drugs and don't get shot ten years in a work camp. Get caught on a job in the USA five years in a work camp. No benefits for illegal aliens. Work permit forgeries ten years in a work camp. It can stop if we are serious. 
People who want to let in an illegal --- ok but they trade places.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Contrary to what you are saying.....not every Republican is a conservative. There are moderates like me. So McCain has as much right to be one. Thank god. And you talk about a HUGE ego?????The fake president has the biggest ego I have seen in awhile.

I am in favor of much stronger immigration laws. But what happened to, " And Mexico will build it?" Pretty much said at EVERY campaign rally for over a year. Another lie from the fake president. And where are the fake president's tax returns? What is he hiding????

If there is a traitor here......he is sitting in the White House. oke:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

My gosh, Plainsman, I sure hope you are joking, though you sound more and more white supremecist and nutty every day! My advice is to shut off some of the websites you must watch and change churches to,some,real Christian non hate mongering church where they actually DO follow the Ten Commandments and golden rule, at least a bit!

Research who was protesting back in the Vietnam war, Bruce! Back then there was little or no animosity between right and left thinking AMERICANS! When people didn't agree, by and large they at least tolerated each other's views, but as the war and butchery ground on, both sides realized that the only way to stop the madness was to protest. Of course, now we know,the White House and Govt deliberately lies to the people d Lots of liberal hippies but lots and lots of hard working tax paying very conservative Americans! Patriotic Americans who were sick and tired of seeing their kids, gneises and nephews, kids down the street being sent over to be senselessly slaughtered 8n a no,win war that meant NOTJING to ththe scurit6 of,the country. The winter snowbird retirement community here in AZ is filled with guys who were in the war, saw the effects of it first hand on their communities, lost friends and relatives, and who were and continued to be hard working patriotic tax paying Americans. Many military guys too, - you never know who shows up for coffee. Yep, some ex hippie students too, most of whom. Ontinued their studies and did well,after the war. Heck, one retired one star general, the nicest guy you ever met (downplays his rank -says the pentagon 8smfull of one stars opening doors for 3-4 stars) is totally convinced the protest movement saved his younger brother who is now a pillar of the community back home, and many people have wondered how many fine young men and women were saved by these "Libtards" that 5he like of Limbaugh an$ Trump and you disparage so well.
BTW, they are all down on Jane Fonda - universal agreement that what she did was wrong, wrong, wrong, but what the millions of protesters that shelled atop the useless war were right, right, right!
Sorry Bruce, but I get tired of your hate mongering*! And calling McCain and others like him though you usually try to weasel out of it) a traitor, etc. Is fighting words with me! 
I think I'll head out on the lake and try to forget the drivel you cut and pasted and jazzed up 9n your own. When it comes to shooting and outdoor topics I love your posts, but the remaining 99% should be banned! Hell, even JHannity couldnt get away with your hate mongering!


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

IMHO McCain and his democratic and republican cohearts are writing a bill without wall funding because they know Trump won't sign it and then they can put the blame for the failure to grant citizenship to the "dreamers" solely on him. They think us peasants are too stupid to put all this together and with the help of the bogus press we will jump on the "dump Trump train". Sorry, but this hombre has seen through it. I respect McCains military service but he has been a abysmal legislator and politician. A wolf in sheeps clothing.

To be quite honest Trump is offering over 2 million illegal immigrants a path to citizenship and the libs and rhinos are still not satisfied. That is because they NEVER will be with anything Trump proposes or does. Obama, Clinton's, Schumer, Bush's, etc never even came up with anything even close to this kind of deal. News flash. They don't give a rats rearend about dreamers, Mexicans, Blacks, Gays, you name it. Only power and votes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ok I can dream right? Won't happen and I wouldn't do it.


Oh my gosh HH read that again. A guy likes to blow a little steam, but I like to do it around people who can at least catch on to that. Your an intelligent guy. Your not misunderstanding on purpose are you. Good grief. However, McCain has been a traitor to the voters who voted for him. He isn't the man they thought he was. Not much better than Jane Fonda.



> I am in favor of much stronger immigration laws. But what happened to, " And Mexico will build it?" Pretty much said at EVERY campaign rally for over a year. Another lie from the fake president. And where are the fake president's tax returns? What is he hiding????


He is evidently much more intelligent than any of us gave him credit for. Simply because he is asking for funding for the wall doesn't mean the Mexicans will not pay for it. He can tax everything they import above the current tax. One way or another he will take it from them. There are half a dozen ways I can think of. Tax then workers that are here. Make a green card $1000. There are ways.



> To be quite honest Trump is offering over 2 million illegal immigrants a path to citizenship and the libs and rhinos are still not satisfied.


I think it's 1.8 million who could get what they want and the democrats want and all the democrats have to do is fund the wall. They will not however because they don't give a rats *** about the Dreamers. They want an issue for the 2018 election and they are willing to sacrifice the Dreamers to get it. Unfortunately many of those illegal Dreamers will vote and the democrats have them deceived about who will actually help them. If you remember 1986 we went through this whole thing just like this. The democrats promised funding for a wall if I don't remember how many million illegals got amnesty. The republican fools believed them. The bill passed, the Mexicans got amnesty, and the democrats reneged on their promise to fund a wall. Lie to the American people and they believe you once shame on them, lie to the American people twice and they believe you shame on them. How stupid has the average American become?

Oh and HH as far as the Viet Nam war: Fight to actually win or get out. It was one big cluster started by Kennedy and ended by a conservative.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Being a hero does not necessarily make you an honorable person. One does not necessarily have to be an honorable person to perform a heroic deed........ McCain is riding the train based on his heroic deed not his honor....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When McCain and Palin run against Obama it didn't appear that McCain was putting much sincere effort into his campaign. When Palin came on board as the vice presidential candidate she at the time was berry popular and it appeared McCain despised her for her popularity. His efforts at campaigning became even less. The man wants to bask in glory as a hero and that's why he is so angry with Trump. Trump said he was no hero. I think his actions and inactions in his political career have destroyed any reason to look upon the man as honorable in any sense of the word.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

McCain is a hero.The fake president doesn't come anywhere close. And If I was in Congress and didn't stand and aplaude this guy I would be committing treason????? Give me a break. The word class and Trump don't belong in the same sentence. uke: uke:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm kind of like you, Ken. I've been a Republican and supporter since fall of 1978, contributed lots of money and support over the years. But gradually over the past15 years the party, its attitude and the nastiness of its members gradually changed. Gradually lost more and more credibility with me. Doesn't mean I support Hillary, ot Pelosi or Boxer or their minions either! Yuk! Just totally disgusted with what's happeneD with the Republicans lately! Zero credibility with me, especially when I read drivel like what continually comes out from so many of the current Party Supporters, who I will not name any more on this website!
Just saying that people like me are not alone, especially among the older long term supporters who are fed up with the craziness, nastiness, hate mongering, awfulness that currently infects both parties!! But dare I say it?? Though I distain so many Dems, their nastiness, greed and intolerance and hate mongering doesn't hold a candle to the current Rep bunch! Just had a long term ex hard core Rep supporter leave out place here a minute ago with the same evaluation, which seems to be the norm down here! Like he said, if The R Trunp base lets that crazy guy continue, it'll be the end of the good old R Party, I tend to agree! Get somebody morally qualilified in there who has the good of the country rather than the good of his rich billionaire buddies at heart or else! Let the current Trump lemmings destroy themselves over the cliff, but please don't take the good guys with you!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

North1....



> To be quite honest Trump is offering over 2 million illegal immigrants a path to citizenship and the libs and rhinos are still not satisfied. That is because they NEVER will be with anything Trump proposes or does. Obama, Clinton's, Schumer, Bush's, etc never even came up with anything even close to this kind of deal. News flash. They don't give a rats rearend about dreamers, Mexicans, Blacks, Gays, you name it. Only power and votes.


This is 100% correct and the best statement on this thread.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I am not saying the left is right either.I am closing in on my 70th birthday. I have been voting for president for 50 years. 2016 is the only time I did not vote for president. Neither for Clinton or Trump. Left that box empty. Filled out the rest of the ballot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I am not saying the left is right either.I am closing in on my 70th birthday. I have been voting for president for 50 years. 2016 is the only time I did not vote for president. Neither for Clinton or Trump. Left that box empty. Filled out the rest of the ballot.


Good point Ken. Washington democrats and republicans are representing themselves and vie for power. They all look at us as peons. The look a themselves as ruling not governing. Nancy Pelosi slipped when Obama was elected and said he would be ready to rule the minute he took office. She isn't the only one that thinks that way. I still say they are perverts and money worshipers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The next big item will be Gerrymandering. Looking at districts in some states.....What a joke. Both parties. The Supremes need to step in and get both parties to stop this crap.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually the Supreme Court has already illegally usurped power that the constitution does not give them. They are just as bad as the democrats and republicans. If I can remember when that happened I'll get back to this post. Right now it's escaping my old brain. As I remember they just took power which was not given them and no one challenged them.

This isn't what I was thinking of. It's long, but educational and gives an idea of where our supreme court went off the rails.



> Judicial Usurpation and the Constitution: Historical and Contemporary Issues
> 
> April 11, 2005 19 min read Download Report
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://constitutionality.us/SupremeCourt.html

This is another good article on the supreme court usurping power. For years the democrat party looked to the supreme court as God's word. Today when there is a chance of more conservative judges being appointed I predict they will change their mind. For years the supreme court was the bastard child of the democrat party. Today it's the media. It makes one think of the old cliché "the more things change the more they stay the same".


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well Trump is keeping one of his campaign promises. Draining the swamp.....but the swamp is at 1600 Pennsylvania 
Avenue. 2 more advisors gone......Domestic violence. Who's next?.....Kelly?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trump should have an all lesbian staff and the liberals wouldn't dare say anything. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't be as bad as who he has now. :rollin:

Of course his staff has weekly resignations and firings. So we can always hope some of those lesbians still might get hired. :bop:

How do you know there aren't some lesbians there now? We didn't know there were wife beaters there for a year.

Even his own son in law still does not have full security clearance. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think this will all turn out better than many think. They keep throwing everything they can and the only thing that will happen is Hillary and some FIB people may go to prison yet. I think it's starting to lead back to Obama now.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I think this will all turn out better than many think. They keep throwing everything they can and the only thing that will happen is Hillary and some FIB people may go to prison yet. I think it's starting to lead back to Obama now.


When the Hilldabeast goes to prison I will land a Piper Cub on the Moon. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As long as were talking presidents have you seen Obama's and Michael's portraits? They picked artists they admire. Have you seen the type of pictures painted by the artist Obama admires? No? Well feast your eyes.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

More cutnpaste hate, Plainsman? You definitely win the GOLD for this, day after day. And the silver, and the bronze, and.....what an outstanding Christian you are, the kind that left me outstanding well away from Churches and religions!

Zoo, keep tuned to FOX, but try looking at many of the non Fox websites and news stations and keep an open mind. Not that Iam any expert, but the truth is somewhere in between.......everyone believes what they want to believe, no more, no less.......sad the country has sunk to such an all or none/black or white attitude. There's "false news"coming at you from every direction, especially FOX. Just saying...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH...

I agree with you that the truth is somewhere in the middle. Like I said once this whole "probe" started is that how far down the rabbit hole do they want to go. Because now they are unearthing many things not necessarily having anything to do with "Russia". But finding some of the "black state" type stuff. Which people were worried about when (I cant remember the bill) wire tapping stuff or bill came out. Showing how our government is very corrupt. So now with some of the new findings will they prosecute? will they have to open more investigations? will they actually do anything? Who knows.... it is another whole ball of wax that needs some attention. Plus the longer all of this goes on it will get worse and worse for everyone... IMHO. Again how deep do they want to go.... but what will actually be done is the main question.

Also when you talk about fox news... you are correct... but same goes for cnn, msnbc, etc. I have always said watch them all and come to your own conclusion.

One thing that is missing from all Major news networks is some civility. What I mean is they would rather argue than actually have a debate or a good back and forth. Because you can still have two people who totally disagree on a subject be civil towards each other and have a back and forth. Still leave the discussion opinions not changed... Yet give out great info for people to make their own decision or opinion. But that is lost in todays media.

I mean look at the daily press briefings at the WH. Reporters ask "gotcha" questions and try to trip up people to say something they can use out of context. They also don't try to report on stuff. they try to find "dirt". I mean they could be reporting on some of the stuff the president and congress is trying to pass or implement yet they go to "scandals". Then the fact that reporters keep asking the same questions over and over that were answered 5 mins beforehand. They just didn't get the answer they wanted or the "gotcha" moment. Then the fact that they keep trying to speak over anyone trying to answer the question.... I mean you can go on and on about the civility of the whole situation. It just shows that All of the Media is becoming a Joke. I call it the Steven A Smith syndrome. Where being loud and angry is the only way to report. It is sad.

Here is an examples of what they should be talking about...
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/ ... id=DELLDHP
and
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/ ... id=DELLDHP

Second one is what trump is trying to fund and fix. which will make jobs hopefully. Before someone goes off on the second issue being funded by Local and State Goverments.... that is what Trump is trying to do is make the Federal government smaller. Which is what our system was originally supposed to be. Smaller government helping the people in its area. That is why we have all the forms of government we do... ie: Federal, State, County, Township, City.... etc. It is for the smaller ones to be more hands on and have a greater influence than the federal government.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like you I look at all of the sites HH. I also think the truth is somewhere in between when discussing a subject, but thought this fact (not opinion) about Obama's portrait painter was interesting. This guy likes to paint black women beheading white women. Why would anyone so hateful be worthy of admiration?

I didn't chose this hateful artist HH Obama did. So what would you say is the genesis of this hate, the messenger (Drudge) the artist's admirer (Obama), or the artist?

How did Christian get brought into this subject HH. It's more like Muslim when it comes to beheading. Where do you come up with this stuff. Kind of hateful. oke: :rollin:

Chuck, good points. :beer:



> I mean look at the daily press briefings at the WH. Reporters ask "gotcha" questions and try to trip up people to say something they can use out of context.


 The hate is on the left and this is proof. The FBI emails are proof of hate. The exoneration of Hillary was dishonest and done for love of her and hate of Trump. The party that preaches tolerance is the most intolerant. Hypocrisy is running rampant in the democrat party, and easily pointed out in the majority of those that support Hillary and Obama. Pay close attention to what they accuse others of because they are more often than not doing that very thing themselves.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the same artist who placed a crucifix in a jar of his own urine and titled it "piss Christ". That's where he garnered his first "fame". He was lauded by the liberal elite as one of the great artists of our time. I'm not kidding, look it up. Another example of a society in moral decline.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 I remember that, but I didn't know it was him. What a low life. The art community including artists and judges of art must all have twisted minds. One year a fellow who won painted the Virgin Marry did it in elephant dung. Another year the artist who won stuck a whip up his behind and took a picture of himself nude. You don't have to be a real artist to win, you just have to be nuts.

I guess to be a sophisticated liberal you need to run around with a whip up your behind whizzing on Christianity. Some would tell us they avoid Christians because they are so nasty, and I suppose how much nicer Muslims are. What a twisted world we live in.

Liberal thinking
Tolerance = think like me
intolerance= don't think like me
zero tolerance = what one should have for people that don't think like me


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If such "art" was found in the home of a murderer It would be viewed as evidence of his insanity. If found in the home or an "artist" it is used as evidence of his insight and talent........ double standard ??????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> If such "art" was found in the home of a murderer It would be viewed as evidence of his insanity. If found in the home or an "artist" it is used as evidence of his insight and talent........ double standard ??????


I keep reading the news and all I can come up with to explain it is Romans 1:28



> And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not e done.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> One thing that is missing from all Major news networks is some civility. What I mean is they would rather argue than actually have a debate or a good back and forth. Because you can still have two people who totally disagree on a subject be civil towards each other and have a back and forth. Still leave the discussion opinions not changed... Yet give out great info for people to make their own decision or opinion. But that is lost in todays media.


I'm sure you have already noticed this, but watch which constantly interrupts others, liberal or conservative. It's 95% one type of person. I'm sure you already know, but for fun pay attention if you have not. No manners, no civility.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just look at this press briefing. It took almost 15+ mins of the same questions or same lines of questioning. Look how many times she says, " Again like I explained before" or stuff to that nature. Yet the two topics I presented were never talked about. Look how these "reporters" all shouting questions or just rephrasing questions already asked. Some ask the same question just a different way.

Now this whole Porter situation.... They are calling it a "scandal". When in fact all it really was is a guy who didn't get vetted enough got a job. Which is a big issue because he is a high level employee of the Government. Which shows the FBI or other agencies didn't do the job. But I believe it is an over correction of what is going on now in society. So now any person convicted or accused of domestic violence cant hold a job?

I mean lets look at it this way. If a person got a DUI should they be a bus driver? Now I am not saying convicted of a DUI while on the job. I am saying it was a Saturday night they had 1 too many. Should they be a bus driver anymore? what if the DUI happened 10 years ago? It is kind of the same thing IMHO.

Again I am not saying domestic violence is ok by any means. But should people who commit/accused of these crimes be lynched or shunned from society? Because that is what some people seem should happen. Again over correction... IMHO. Should they be punished... YES. Got to jail, go to counseling, pay fines/restitutions, etc. But loss of job.... IDK??? It would all determine if it was work related or not. With Porter... he was in his home. Sad thing is this stuff happens daily and people who do it still are good at their jobs... yet are screwed up in the head at home. :bop:

Sorry for the rant on Porter but it shows how the media is looking for scandals instead of reporting news. Or they are trying to make up a "scandal".

WOW we got way off topic.. LOL


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with you on the Porter scandal, Chuck. What keeps it alive is that that gal named Hope, his current girlfriend apparently wrote what's his name's reply about porter being such a fine upstanding all American fellow! Someone sure goofed there! 
Also, our totally morally corrupt ***** grabber in chiefs reply to it was pretty pathetic. 
Why someone in the White House didn't just say "Oops, we screwed up -should have vetted him more thoroughly" we independents could accept that, but to try to cover it with lies, then more lies to cover the original lies is more than infuriating, at least to most of us politically disgusted taxpaying voters! And yeah, the Dems are horrible liars, too, but the Republicans definitely win 5he lying contests these days, with out liar in chief perpetually winning the GOLD! No contest any more, Hillary! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> I agree with you on the Porter scandal, Chuck. What keeps it alive is that that gal named Hope, his current girlfriend apparently wrote what's his name's reply about porter being such a fine upstanding all American fellow! Someone sure goofed there!
> Also, our totally morally corrupt p*$$y grabber in chiefs reply to it was pretty pathetic.
> Why someone in the White House didn't just say "Oops, we screwed up -should have vetted him more thoroughly" we independents could accept that, but to try to cover it with lies, then more lies to cover the original lies is more than infuriating, at least to most of us politically disgusted taxpaying voters! And yeah, the Dems are horrible liars, too, but the Republicans definitely win 5he lying contests these days, with out liar in chief perpetually winning the GOLD! No contest any more, Hillary! LOL


They fired him or he resigned. What lies did they tell? I guess I missed that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH... You are correct that they should have said, "we screwed up" or "we got ahead of the process" Which is coming out now... or what I got from yesterday's press conference.

The problem isn't that Trump is a liar... It is his EGO. He is the best, the greatest, etc. It is like it is physically impossible for him to say, "I'm wrong".... LOL

But you have to see the bias in the media and especially at the press releases. It makes them look like fools.

Ben Shapiro wrote an article about this fact. How the media goes to exagerations.

https://townhall.com/columnists/benshap ... l-n2448648

Again we know Ben is a hard right leaning guy. But he also calls BS when he sees it. He calls it on Trump all the time when it is due.


----------

